# AppleTV et Films perso : énorme latence !



## Nathalex (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cru bien faire en remplaçant le Mac Mini que j'avais mis sous ma télé (pour regarder nos photos, films, écouter la musique) par une Apple TV enfin apte au 1080p.
Je retrouve la simplicité et l'ergonomie de ce minuscule boîtier sauf que le temps de latence dans la lecture de mes montages personnels est bien trop grand. Un film de quatre-cinq minutes ne démarre jamais avant trois bonnes minutes (et encore, je suis gentil....).

Ces films montés avec FCP X sont pourtant exportés avec le préréglage Apple TV par défaut. Ça doit me donner des débits de (8-10 mb/s) pour donner une idée.
Les séries TV achetées sur iTunes ou même les bandes-annonces, y compris en HD, se lancent en quelques minuscules seulement.

Alors, ma question ? C'est la même chose chez vous ? C'est le débit de mes montages (pourtant avec des réglages par défaut) ? C'est la qualité de mon réseau (j'ai essayé plein de trucs : Wifi, Ethernet mais j'ai un réseau un peu compliqué donc ça pourrait venir de là).

Merci de vos témoignages pour m'aider à y voir plus clair !

Alexis


----------



## romaing34 (10 Août 2012)

Jamais rencontré ce type de problème... Je pencherais effectivement pour un problème de réseau


----------



## Lauange (15 Août 2012)

Hello

Aléatoire chez moi. Sur certains Podcast, l'ATV2 démarre après 1 à 2 minutes de chargements et sur d'autres instantanément. Pour mes montages vidéos perso réalisés avec Imovie, aucune latence. 

Côté réseau, je suis chez Orange et utilise une livebox 2. Elle fait office de routeur. J'ai un débit descendant de 6M pour le flux internet.


----------

